# 2010 BMW Relay For Life - Win an M School



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Dear BMW Friends,

First off, I would like to thank all my Bimmerfest friends for helping me raise money last year for the Amerciacn Cancer Society. With your help we were able to raise more than $66,000. You guys are great and I'm proud to be part of your BMW family.

As some of you may or may not know we have lost several employees at the BMW Performance Center to cancer. Personally I've lost three close friends and my uncle to cancer over the last four years. I personally feel the need to do everything I can to help fight back against this disease and help find a cure.

I'm organizing another BMW Relay For Life event this year that will be held at the BMW Performance Center on September 11, 2010. What I need from you is your support in this important cause by making a secure, tax-deductible donation online using any of the links below or in my signature.

*How to donate and be entered for a chance to win an M School...*

*- Click here to visit my personal page for this years BMW Relay For Life event.

- For every $10 donated through my page, I will enter your name into the drawing for the M School ($10 = 1 entry, $50 = 5 entries, and so on).

- Please make sure to include at least your email or phone number in the "Personal Note" section for your donation so I can put it on your entry.

- The drawing will be held during the event on September 11th, 2010. *

If you would simply like to purchase a Luminaria in remembrance of someone, please click here.

We are also looking for event sponsors. If you are interested in becoming a sponsor, please see the sponsorship form attached. We have three sponsorship levels available that range from $100 to $500. All sponsorship forms need to be turned in by August 30th. I personally can't think of a cheaper way to get your name on the back of a couple thousand shirts.

Anyone is welcome to come out to our Relay For Life event on September 11th. The event will run from 12:30pm - 12:30am. There will be plenty of entertainment and we will be selling tickets for several driving events that will be taking place throughout the night.

Whatever you can give will help - it all adds up! I greatly appreciate your support for this worthy cause

Sincerely,

Jonathan Stribble


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Just donated, good luck this year.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

BMW Power said:


> Just donated, good luck this year.


Thanks :clap: I appreciate your support for this worthy cause :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for all those that have already donated :thumbup:

I know just about everyone has been affected by this disease in one way or another and I would love to see a cure for it in my lifetime. I've meet many BMW customers & Bimmerfest members over the years who have been battling this disease. Unfortunately some of them along with some of my friends and family members lost the fight. I would love to see that never happen again and create more birthdays!

Thanks again :thumbup: I truly appreciate your support!


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Donated as well...thanks again for the help during my PCD process.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks again for all the help and support for our 3rd BMW Relay For Life event! We were able to raise more than $76,000 for the American Cancer Society :thumbup: Together we are saving lives and creating more Birthdays! :clap:

I'm also proud to announce that a fellow Bimmerfest member won the M School raffle :thumbup:. Congratulations to John Palchak :clap:. (BTW... John if you see this send me a PM so I can arrange to send you the gift certificate.)

I'll try to post pictures when I get a chance. I just wanted to announce the winner and give a big THANK YOU to all of you that help me support this great cause :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Below is a link to photos taking during this year's event. Thank you all again for your help and support for this great cause :thumbup:

*http://picasaweb.google.com/111577457159107863920/BMWRelayForLife2010?feat=flashalbum#slideshow/5516023985176614546*


----------

